

The Backwards Brain Bicycle – Smarter Every Day 133 - mikikian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFzDaBzBlL0

======
kleer001
I experimented with this back as a teen. It's easy to simulate. Just switch
your hands. Left hand goes on the right handle bar and the other with the
other.

Do not do this while in motion. You will fall. At least I did. It was deathly
frightening. A good jolt of respect for all the work going on behind the
scenes to make bodies work together correctly.

~~~
chinpokomon
You can see people trying to do that just to rise across the stage. It may be
similar, but I'm pretty sure the mechanics are just different enough.

